# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Atl. Andaluza >  Requisitos navegacion barca neumatica recreo

## kapaki

Buenas

Tengo una embarcacion neumatica inflable de unos 2 metros y medio sin motor. Me gustaria llevarla a algún pantano de córdoba con el unico fin de pasar el dia, no para pesca. Supongo que será necesario algún tipo de papeleo y pago. ¿Alguien podría decirme que requisitos son necesarios para poder usarla y donde conseguirlo?

Saludos. Gracias

----------


## Luján

> Buenas
> 
> Tengo una embarcacion neumatica inflable de unos 2 metros y medio sin motor. Me gustaria llevarla a algún pantano de córdoba con el unico fin de pasar el dia, no para pesca. Supongo que será necesario algún tipo de papeleo y pago. ¿Alguien podría decirme que requisitos son necesarios para poder usarla y donde conseguirlo?
> 
> Saludos. Gracias


Hola

Quizás te informen en la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, o en la Consejería de Agricultura, pesca y Medio Ambiente: http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/medio...0055011eacRCRD

----------


## REEGE

Luján la triple A, creo que pasó a mejor vida...
Supongo que en la delegación de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir en Córdoba, no tendrían ningún problema en informarle.
*Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir 
Avda. Del Brillante nº 57 
14071 Córdoba 
Teléfono: 957.76.85.79 
Fax: 957.352.972* 

Fuente:chg.es

----------


## Luján

> Luján la triple A, creo que pasó a mejor vida...
> Supongo que en la delegación de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir en Córdoba, no tendrían ningún problema en informarle.
> *Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir 
> Avda. Del Brillante nº 57 
> 14071 Córdoba 
> Teléfono: 957.76.85.79 
> Fax: 957.352.972* 
> 
> Fuente:chg.es


Es un embalse de la cuenta atlántica, por tanto todas sus aguas discurren por terreno andaluz. ¿Las competencias en este caso no son de la Junta? Creo recordar que el problema venía con el Guadalquivir y sus afluentes.

----------


## REEGE

Me parece que no habla de ningún embalse en concreto si no por embalses de Córdoba... si son por los gestionados por la CHG es allí donde debería coger información o tambien en la correspondiente conserjeria, no?? La verdad es que luego en cada embalse existen unas  que no se corresponden con  ningún otro.

----------


## Luján

Lo ha puesto en el subforo de la cuenca atlántica andaluza. La AAA ahora parece que se llama Agencia de Medio Ambiente y Agua, o ésta ha tomado las competencias de aquella.

De todos modos, tengo entendido que el material del que habla puede hacerse pasar por complemento del baño, por lo que, en teoría, no harían falta papeles.

Pero nunca está de más.


Resumiendo, llamando a la CHG o a la Consejería de Medio Ambiente, le informarán.

----------


## REEGE

Y yo en un embalse que tenga permitido el baño, no entendería que se opusieran a meter en el agua una hinchable de esas cararterísticas. Lo de siempre que a veces existen unas normas que no comprende ni Dios!! :Confused:

----------

